# Digital Thermometer? =/



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I just broke my THIRD glass thermometer in TWO WEEKS... IN MY SHOWER!!!!! There was glass and lead balls EVERYWHERE!!!!!

So I had to go buy a new one today. Well I decided to head down to petsmart and look at digital ones. I found the Top Fin one (only one they had) and decided to buy it because it cost the same as my combined glass purchases would have if I'd bought another so I figured "Why not?"

Well I was SUPER excited about it the fist 15 minutes I had it in my tank and now it's bugging the everliving daylights out of me! >=/

My Marineland Visitherm Stealth heater is set on 80* yet it reads 78.3* which I KNOW is bull. =/

do you think petsmart would take it back now that I've used it? =/ Or did I mess it up somehow? I seem to have bad luck with thermometers. =/

anybody used this or have an opinion on it?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I have to set my heaters lower than what it says on the dial because my tanks fit in the smallest size of my heater's range. So if I set my heaters for 80 degrees my thermometer reads 85, for example. 
I have mine set up for about 77 and I get an 80-82 reading, even at night. 
Petco will take the merch back, no questions asked. I've done it even with an used tank.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

How do you know your stealth isn't off?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You should have tried one of those external ones that glue on to the outside. I have one for my goldfish tank and it seems to be accurate.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I have bad luck with thermys too. Just broke a Top Fin glass one ALSO in my shower...lead balls went everywhere and I was like "Oh no! MERCURY IS GONNA POLUTE THE WATER!" and my dad's like "Nope, that's lead lol" But yah vilmarisv is right...sometimes things liek that happens depending on the temp of the room.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

uhg. Idk it was always reading 80 on the glass ones when I had them. =/ I'll just take it back and try to remember to remove my thermometer when doing 100% WCs. =/


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I bet the thermometer is more accurate than the dial on the heater. My heaters don't heat to what I set them at (4 heaters and they all are different). I'd say digital thermometers are probably pretty accurate since they are used to gauge temps on cooking meat.... if they weren't that accurate we'd be dying of salmonella, e. coli. etc.!! I'd say keep it and play with the thermometer dial and see what setting gets an 80* reading. 

Also, where is the actual gauge part of the therm.? Top, bottom of the tank?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have 2 Marineland, not sure of the model or the watts, they are under water LOL!
BUT I have to set mine at 75 degrees to get a reading of 80 on both glass and stick on thermometers. The integrated thermometer in the heater reads 75 degrees. So, if it wasn't for my 2 thermometer readings I would be freaking out. 
Remember the water should fell cold to the touch since we run hotter than 80 degrees.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> *"Oh no! MERCURY IS GONNA POLUTE THE WATER!" and my dad's like "Nope, that's lead"*


Lmao, thats awesome.

My outside-tank digital thero works accurately. I'm a cook at my job so I always have a temp-stick on me (Wierd... huh? Welll you're wierder!) Tested it against my temp-stick and it gauged accurately.

Also, another way to test your thermo is to get a cup, fill it tot he brim with ice, and add cool water. Let the cup sit for about 5 minutes or so and place your thermo inside it, it SHOULD gauge 32, with a degree lee-way.

Vice versa, you could do it on the opposite spectrum and heat a boiling pot of water, but what would be dangerous <.<


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to ask - what the heck are you guys doing with your thermometers in the SHOWER????


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

My tank is upstairs so when I'm filling up my WC bucket i do it in the shower since its the closes water source lol


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

I was wondering too <.<; I just thought it was best not to ask lol


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kokonoko said:


> I was wondering too <.<; I just thought it was best not to ask lol


I thought that too, but my curiosity got the best of me!!! :lol:


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes guys we take showers with our fish  lol jkz. I find it easier to dump and fill the water since its those bathtub and shower thingys.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I just discovered one of my thermometers broken in the tank, the one Bob sleeps on...there was a hole in the top of it. It was reading 100 degrees and I was freaking out but the water didnt feel hot...then realized it was broken


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> You should have tried one of those external ones that glue on to the outside. I have one for my goldfish tank and it seems to be accurate.


Yea I had a stick on one and a digital one in my tank and they both said 2 degrees lower than my heater said...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I decided to keep it guys! =] Thanks for you input! =] 

LOL! XD The reason my thermometer was in the shower is because that's where I do 100%changes. Since Genie's sick I'm in there cleaning his tank a lot. The bathroom is only a door away from my room where his tank is so it's convenient. =P Unfortunately I'd leave the thermometer in the tank while I scrubbed and it would break because my hand would normally slip. =/ 

Can't do that with my digital now! =] It's klutz proof. XD


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I need one, broke mine and don't even know how


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You should check out the TopFin Digital Thermometer then! =] It's impossible to break (unless you step on the display) and it works really well! =] It's basically a little cord with a small sensor on the end of it. The other end runs to the digital display that tells you the temp. =]


----------

